# Live Exports to Gaza



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

This is a very worthy cause. If you wouldn't mind signing the petition, please ...

http://www.ciwf.org.uk/news/2015/03/european-animals-brutally-slaughtered-in-gaza/

NB: Knight adds ... The 'Uncensored' video is very strong stuff. Not for gentle souls.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Knightofalbion said:


> This is a very worthy cause. If you wouldn't mind signing the petition, please ...
> 
> http://www.ciwf.org.uk/news/2015/03/european-animals-brutally-slaughtered-in-gaza/
> 
> NB: Knight adds ... The 'Uncensored' video is very strong stuff. Not for gentle souls.


Signed!!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you, dear Jill.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Unspeakably horrifying...signed.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Signed.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you dear Calvine and thank you also dear Lurcherlad.

There was a parallel campaign in Australia, run by 'Ban Live Exports'. As a result of that petition the Australian government has blocked live exports to Gaza. So these petitions can and do make a difference.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Signed ............... Horrendous treatment of those animals , churns my guts watching that ..... However i am not surprised most Eastern European countries , have absolutely no idea , how to treat an animal , no matter what that animal may be x


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Well done, dear Tincan. Thank you.

The bulk of live exports to the Middle East come all the way from Australia.... 
They should know better.
Their neighbours New Zealand have stopped the practice.

The Ban Live Export website can be found at
http://www.banliveexport.com


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hell on earth, it makes me so ashamed how worthless they are treated. Signed & shared KOA.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you, dear Noushka.

'Hell on earth', no disputing that ... Heart-breaking.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Have already signed this petition countless times. I get regular emails from Animals Australia and their videos break my heart and at the same time provoke such feelings of hatred towards the perpetrators I never knew I was capable of feeling. 
I can't do links so maybe someone would be kind enough to do it for me. One of their other videos is the story of Brian, Tommy, Bill, Arthur and Dudley. Bills story is sickening. It's at

www.banliveexport.com/videos/stories-from-indonesia.php

This video does not show actual slaughter but will break your heart.

As it says at the end of Noushkas posts..... We must not refuse with our eyes what they must endure with their bodies.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you for posting that, dear Lynn. Never nice to see such cruelty, but the only way to end animal abuse like that is by shining the spotlight on it and letting the world see what is happening.

Unfortunately we don't live in a vegan world, nor a vegetarian world, but there is no reason for the Australian Government not to switch from meat on the hoof (live) to meat on the hook (carcass) i,e, that has been humanely slaughtered and monitored on Australian soil. [As I previously mentioned, New Zealand has already done this] 
And the fact of the matter is no other country has a livestock industry big enough to take over from Australia in being able to meet the Muslim World's demand for red meat, so they are holding the aces.


----------



## baranbaran (May 11, 2015)

Gaza is really in a bad condition


----------

